

W3C sends password change requests after breach - jwildeboer
http://www.w3.org/blog/2014/03/w3c-password/
Mail I recieved today:<p>W3C has discovered unauthorized access to its user database, including
retrieval of encrypted passwords. As such W3C is requiring all of our users to
change their passwords.<p>If you have already changed your password in 2014, you may ignore this
message.<p>Please read more at the following article:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;w3c-password&#x2F;<p>Accounts that have not been updated by 2014-05-12 will be disabled.  If you do
not see this message until after that deadline, you can recover your account
using the recovery system linked from the article above.<p>[...]
======
jwildeboer
Mail I received today, 2014-04-29:

W3C has discovered unauthorized access to its user database, including
retrieval of encrypted passwords. As such W3C is requiring all of our users to
change their passwords.

If you have already changed your password in 2014, you may ignore this
message.

Please read more at the following article:

[http://www.w3.org/blog/2014/03/w3c-password/](http://www.w3.org/blog/2014/03/w3c-password/)

Accounts that have not been updated by 2014-05-12 will be disabled. If you do
not see this message until after that deadline, you can recover your account
using the recovery system linked from the article above.

[...]

